

Which keyboard do you use? - vikram

A few days back my Kinesis keyboard broke down so I am looking for a cheaper option?
======
msiegel
I use an IBM Model M Space Saver... love it! although it's probably the last
keyboard _you'd_ want :D

~~~
nmeyer
The IBM Model M "clicky" keyboards are the best.

------
Xichekolas
I recently got this:

[http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=...](http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=211296)

I like it so far. The split nature makes you type correctly (hitting the T
with your right hand is quite a stretch otherwise) and the angle is very
relaxing on the wrists. I am at the computer about 15 hours a day and never
have wrist strain.

It's amazing how hard it is to find a keyboard with a simple wire nowdays. I
went to Best Buy originally and all they had were wireless models. Am I the
only one that doesn't see the point in having a six foot cable run to a
wireless transmitter that only has a six foot range?

~~~
queensnake
I have one of those, it's not bad. I use its older version though, everyday.

<http://www.cir.com/pc/msnaturl/msnaturl.htm>

Which reminds me, I should try to buy a couple more on eBay or somewhere,
before they disappear completely.

------
kobs
[http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823109...](http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823109149)

